
FBI joins criminal investigation into 737 Max certifcation - mimixco
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/fbi-joining-criminal-investigation-into-certification-of-boeing-737-max/
======
mimixco
A French court brought criminal charges against Continental for their role in
the fatal (and career ending) crash of the Concorde. They were later
overturned.

